# WAY TO CHEESY or hmmm MAAAAYBE?



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Ok,

Before you get crazy on me, I think if they redesigned them just a little it might be cool. I like the E46 version more every day I see them.

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

On an E36, cheesy.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

TD said:


> On an E36, cheesy.


Exactly what I expected from you TD. :rofl:

Yeah, I kinda think so too, but compared to most, not such a bad design.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TD said:


> On an E36, cheesy.


 :stupid:

I don't see the point. Unless the point is to make your car look like something its not...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Of course, my reply was predictable. And, again, this is just my opinion, but here's how I see it:

It's one thing to add LED taillights (or even faux LED taillights) to an E46 as the most recent E46s actually have them. I consider doing that on par with re-badging to a higher model, not something I would do but something I could understand someone wanting to do based on a shallow desire to impress others. Shallow but logical.

It's quite another to add these taillights or even "angel eye" headlights to an E36, a model that never had either. It either strictly looks cheesy or, to those who know enough to know that later models came with these cosmetic quirks, it looks like you would ahve preferred to have a newer model but couldn't afford it. So you're trying to make your older model look like a newer one.

IMO, if you have a non-current BMW, embrace it for what it is. Mods like that just look foolish.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

TD said:


> Of course, my reply was predictable. And, again, this is just my opinion, but here's how I see it:
> 
> It's one thing to add LED taillights (or even faux LED taillights) to an E46 as the most recent E46s actually have them. I consider doing that on par with re-badging to a higher model, not something I would do but something I could understand someone wanting to do based on a shallow desire to impress others. Shallow but logical.
> 
> It's quite another to add these taillights or even "angel eye" headlights to an E36, a model that never had either. It either strictly looks cheesy or, to those who know enough to know that later models came with these cosmetic quirks, it looks like you would ahve preferred to have a newer model but couldn't afford it.


Well I already had a 330ci, so that's not really the case. 



TD said:


> So you're trying to make your older model look like a newer one.
> 
> IMO, if you have a non-current BMW, embrace it for what it is. Mods like that just look foolish.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


True true, I know. I just ran across them on ebay and thought they were interesting. I will probably get the stock Euro clears though.

Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Personally I don't see any difference bewteen putting Euro clears on a car and changing the tail lights like this - it is a non-performance mod made b/c the owner thinks it makes the car look better. Yeah, some people might want to make other people think their car is something it isn't, but I don't think of the clears that way and I wouldn't think of the tail lights that way either.

Personally, I wouldn't put clears on and I wouldn't change the tail lights. I will change the headlights eventually b/c that's useful to me.

But that's just my opinion. Same result as TD, completely different reasoning.

If you like them, put them on.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> Personally I don't see any difference bewteen putting Euro clears on a car and changing the tail lights like this - it is a non-performance mod made b/c the owner thinks it makes the car look better. Yeah, some people might want to make other people think their car is something it isn't, but I don't think of the clears that way and I wouldn't think of the tail lights that way either.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't put clears on and I wouldn't change the tail lights. I will change the headlights eventually b/c that's useful to me.
> 
> ...


I completely understand what you are saying. I am definitely doing all the maintenance items first and then concentrating on the looks. New floor mates, rear window, rims, leather dye, front respray etc.

I already got the ellipsoids and are waiting to put them on with the respary.

The clears are the only other thing that I am considering as far as "not stock" appearance.

Then it will be on to items like shark inj and tower bar.

I am really not into the bling look, I just thought these were interesting. The clears are standard in Europe, so I still consider them stock.

Just my .02.

Again, thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Hellrot99M3 (Mar 10, 2004)

> New floor mates, rear window, rims, leather dye, front respray etc


This should help with the first one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2386514206&category=20617

Nice! Only my second post on this forum & already a wise a$$. :tsk:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Hellrot99M3 said:


> This should help with the first one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2386514206&category=20617
> 
> Nice! Only my second post on this forum & already a wise a$$. :tsk:


Ummm NO. :nono:

Old mates were torn, had holes in them and were PAST cleaning. 

With the brand new ones in, the interior looks a million times better already!!


----------



## Hellrot99M3 (Mar 10, 2004)

TD330ci said:


> Ummm NO. :nono:
> 
> Old mates were torn, had holes in them and were PAST cleaning.
> 
> With the brand new ones in, the interior looks a million times better already!!


It seems my feeble attempt at humor has escaped you. I was merely pointing out that you typed "floor mates" instead of "floor mats" 

I can't agree more that new floor mats can make a night and day difference in the look of the interior> :thumbup:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Hellrot99M3 said:


> It seems my feeble attempt at humor has escaped you. I was merely pointing out that you typed "floor mates" instead of "floor mats"
> 
> I can't agree more that new floor mats can make a night and day difference in the look of the interior> :thumbup:


HAHA, Yeah Umm where is the spell check button on this site. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Personally, I think the LED tail lights look cheesy on the E46. They'd look even cheesier to me on the E36.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Personally, I think the LED tail lights look cheesy on the E46. They'd look even cheesier to me on the E36.


They would look like ass on an E36, but I think they look good on certain E46's:


----------

